# Macbook help



## MarkakaJin (Nov 28, 2007)

I might plan on purchasing a Macbook or Macbook Pro, probably next year. When I look for to buy a desktop or a laptop computer, I usually aim for the RAM, graphics card, and how much memory it has because I play video games most of the time when I use a computer. I never own a laptop before actually, mostly experienced with desktop computer. I said I never own a laptop but I did use a laptop a couple of times in my most rare occasions. Is it good to get a Macbook to play video games or should I stick with Windows and customize for laptop to purchase?

I also know that you can boot Windows XP on a Mac. If there is several softwares that can do that, what do you suggest? Is the official Windows XP boot software from Apple is recommended and it's better?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, if you plan on gaming, make sure you get the macbook pro with the best vid card it has at the time. the macbook uses the system ram for video, and is really poor, not for games at all. but the macbook pro has a dedicated vid card, and fast overall architecture. in fact it is just a portable imac. and if you use bootcamp, you can dual boot mac os x and win xp, and it'll be great for gaming. infact, as soon as i need a more powerful computer for school, i'm going to get a 15" macbook pro for just that reason, to have a fast mac for everything but gaming, and boot into windows to play hl2.


----------



## MarkakaJin (Nov 28, 2007)

I figured so. The Macbook Pro looks pretty kool and the specs of it seems powerful enough for gaming.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

MarkakaJin said:


> I figured so. The Macbook Pro looks pretty kool and the specs of it seems powerful enough for gaming.


MacBook pro is really a great machine! Unfortunately, not many can afford buying it. It provides all possibilities of fast running Windows from VMs to dual booting.
If gaming is the only option, though, maybу you should buy a PC for this purpose?
If not, then you'll have Boot Camp as a Leopard feature to run Windows natively for gaming and it will not split your RAM as Virtual Machines do


----------



## MarkakaJin (Nov 28, 2007)

Boot Camp sounds good. I always wanted an Apple laptop. There's something about Mac that is just a little more kool than Windows.


----------

